# Berkley Nanofil: new type of fishing line



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

New Berkley fishing line, not a monofilament, not a fluorocarbon and not a braid. 
A super thin line, 6lb / 0.005" (0.13mm) dia.









Click on link to read Aust. test day report in early July 2011
http://www.purefishing.com.au/berkleypr ... july-2011/

Is it available in Aust :?: any comments

Edit: Just checked out Motackle, they have it listed in 8 strengths 1lb up to 12 lb @ $35 for 150 yds

kp

PS: No link or affiliation to product, just a happy ole yakker


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't wait for it to be sold as a nameless brand on eBay.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a 6lb spool sample spool coming from my rep, I'll let you all know what I think after a session or two.

Nick.


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

Funny, I just ordered 300yds of the 12lb just before seeing this thread, as usual 1/2 the price over there. Will let you know how it goes.

Karl


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

What is it exactly..? is it braid thats as clear as fluro? i cant find anything else on it


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

nicktoozoff said:


> I have a 6lb spool sample spool coming from my rep, I'll let you all know what I think after a session or two.
> 
> Nick.


Nick, most interested in the stretch, I've grown to love the no stretch I get with braid. If you get this before the rep comes in can you get some 1lb and I'l give that a trial...

cheers

John


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

RackRaider said:


> What is it exactly..? is it braid thats as clear as fluro? i cant find anything else on it


Check out this link 
http://www.purefishing.com.au/berkleypr ... e-handful/

Also some of the blurb from the Motackle website

Hundreds of stronger-than-steel Dyneema(R) Nano filaments are molecularly linked and shaped to create the world's first uni-filament fishing line. This new generation of fishing line handles like a supple monofilament but with the performance characteristics of a braid.

kp


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Berkley use Nano technology to remove any space between the Dyneema fibres. It is not a braid, as it is not braided, it is not a mono as it is made from Dyneema. From the play I had with a couple of sample line classes in the shop it is super fine with no stretch. Apparently however it does not break at twice its rating as we have become accustomed to with the current braid technology, but closer to it stated rating. The 2lb stuff I had a play with is so light it just hung in the air. It did however break when snap shocked. I am looking forward to seeing how it goes. If indeed it breaks closer to it's stated breaking strain, I wont be throwing $20 lures on it to start!!

Sorry John, we wont be ordering any till I've had a play, and till the boss gets back from the US in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I won't be holding my breath on this one. Berkley seems to have a very vague grasp of the English language when they market their stuff. Apparently this stuff is both clear and opaque, limp and stiff. Remember fireline crystal? That stuff is crap. Stiff as a board and not even remotely see-through.
It seems to me that "nano" is becoming a buzz word in fishing much like titanium did in golf in the last 20'years. All if a sudden titanium was apparently in everything, including golf balls! And then someone clued into the fact that the stuff that makes golf balls white is titanium oxide! Marketing bollocks.
It seems to me that Berkley have simply found a slightly different way to fuse the fibres and as such, this is just a new fireline. I must say though, their marketing is excellent. Everyone's talking about this stuff.


----------



## TheChief (Jan 2, 2011)

It does break close to it's lb rating. Which makes me wonder is it actually any thinner? Well no it isn't if you compare what braids actually break at.

I've got the 6lb and I've only used it once and I was impressed with it but honestly it ain't anything like mono/FC. It's pretty much a smoother, slightly softer version of Stren Microfuse. Which is good but I wouldn't use it without a leader! It does crap all over Fireline IMO though but it isn't a hole lot better (if at all) than Microfuse which is on 90% of my reels.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Got hold of some 2lb line and will load it and take it out on the weekend. I will be chasing snapper and will give it a run as I love the challenge of light tackle fishing. I will also have a snapper rig - I do want a feed. I will try to report how it casts etc after the weekend...

cheers

John


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

Well my 12lb line arrived today and it does feel smoother and is much thinner than some of my similar rated monos and braid. It does still have a bit of memory but is no way as stiff as fireline.
It casts well and I didn't get any wind knots even with very light lures (something I've had recent problems with on another rod with a similar dia braid).

It knotted well using a double grinner to both a braid backing and fluro leader. I'm actually pretty impressed with it so far, I'm going to send some to paulus for testing so I'll post the results when I get them.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

spoke to an expert today(tackle shop0, re this line and he said it gave him an extra 20m casting distance

that would double my casts :?


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

eagle4031 said:


> spoke to an expert today(tackle shop0, re this line and he said it gave him an extra 20m casting distance
> 
> that would double my casts :?


Hmmm big gap in info here - compared to what?


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

dont know --- did not question him further


----------



## TheChief (Jan 2, 2011)

eagle4031 said:


> spoke to an expert today(tackle shop0, re this line and he said it gave him an extra 20m casting distance
> 
> that would double my casts :?


I'd say he's full of it.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I spooled up my little shimano 1000 which is fitted to a 6ft 6in rack raider rod with 2lb nanofil. This combo was previously loaded with 2lb fused braid and then the finest Penn PE braid I could get my hands on.

First impressions... If someone claimed they were getting an extra 20 metres, rather than say he "was full of it" I would tend to believe him reallizing that this does not take into consideration the combo and line used for comparison. I put a small peice of cooked prawn on a very light jighead and with an efffortless flick cast the bait right across the river/creek I was paddling on, approximately double my normal expectation. It took me a couple of casts to get the bait into the spot I was aiming for as I kept casting long, a few times into the branches beyond or over the water. This in itself prooved interesting as the line pulled up and over the branches and came free each time without getting snagged. I am not suggesting that the line is snag-proof just that with an element of luck and the slippery feel of the line it came free for me on the day. Before too long I was landing the bait right where I wanted it. I was able to put it right onto a the weed line or up into little gaps between snaggs - just from further out than usual.

The day was not really good for fishing but I did manage to catch one small tailor, always fun on light gear. The line performed like braid should, transmitting every wriggle, kick and twist back through to the rod. The line does hang in the air for a long time and it does tie easily but I am an old bloke with thick fingers and poor eyesight which can make handling the line a bit awkward.

Part of what I read was that it would not be prone to air knots and I did not spool it with excessive pressure. During the day the line was beginning to bunch up a little bit so I dropped the line into the water and paddled off 100 metres and rewound it hard to tighten it up some. I did get snagged once and had to pull hard to get the line back and the break occured right at the knot where the 6lb fluro leader had been joined on.

I wish it was a bit cheaper than the 35 to 40 dollars for 150 metres but most braid is costly. I will give the 1lb line a run at some stage and might try a heavier line too but at the moment I don't need to change line on any other reels.

Basically I am impressed with my initial use but will report back later when I have had a chance to see how it goes for wear and tear.

cheers

John


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Cheers John sounds good enough. My local sells it for $30 so will be picking some 6lb up this weekend.
I'm interested in the water resistant qualities they claim because I'm lucky to get 6 months out of my main bream outfits before the line starts saturating during the fishing session giving casting issues. Line still in good nick otherwise :? 
Or maybe I just fish too much :lol:


----------



## ifish1208 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have just bought some 4pound for my new reel and tested it out last weekend.
I had to put extra backing on the reel as the diameter of the nano is very small.
I dont know if it is because of the new reel but I was casting lures including light weight hard bodies a lot further than I normally cast.
So far there is no wind notes and sits on the reel nice.


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm really loving the nano so far, but wonder how the local price is justified when you can get 300m in the US for the price of a small spool over here. I've had no wind knots so far but it still has a bit of a memory other than that it's great.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Have had a couple of sessions with the 6lb (probably should've got 4lb) and as KarlD raised, I'm having issues with the memory leaving it coiling on the surface. No wind knots yet but the loose coils give the potential so you need to be careful.

Performance wise, I have wrestled a few sizeable bream out from under the structure and feel confident in the knot strength because I really loaded it up. It behaves more like mono with its smoothness through the runners which I really enjoyed not the grind that you get from braid.
Casting distance was down a little on the Berkley Exceed and Sunline Super PE but the memory in the line gives you a more direct cast simply because it doesn't flow of as easy which isn't a bad thing in some situations.
It really seems to deflect the water so you dont have a spool of line that feels like a wet sock which was giving me issues with Platypus Super Braid and normal Fireline and it will be interesting to see how long it stays that way.

Overall it has its good points and bad points but the best advice I can give is dont go a little heavier because it is thinner which is the main reason I grabbed the 6lb :? It behaves as it is rated despite the diameter. Feels really good loaded up on a fish ;-)


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I topshotted directly over the old braid yesterday with some 4lb Nanofil. It does cast further and easier and no problems with knots or tip wrapping etc. 
Downside of it is however, the Nanofil is testing to tie effectively. I have tried maybe 30 different knots at least 5 times each and find it can take any of them at least once, but very few twice. 
On my other braids I like the double uni knot, this line performs ok with albrights, harros, slim beauties but I am thinking right now of staying with the double uni and being prepared to tie twice or more each time to get a good holding knot. If the double uni holds the line breaks away from the knot, the rest seem to break within a few mm of the knot.

One thing I noticed more with this line than any other is for good consistency is to keep the wraps very tight together to avoid snugging up too much, it does not like snugging far at all. Get a magnifying glass or microscope and have a good look at the first few mm of line outside of the knot from snugging them tight, it deforms quite a lot.

Gunna give it a shot with a nail knot now to see how it goes.


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tried out 4 lb nano for the first time yesdy and will echo much of what has been said in previous posts. It is wickedly smooth through the guides, both out and in. Tried several casts into a moderate headwind with a 1/12 jig head and got good distance from a slightly underloaded spool with no wind knots. It sinks quicker and runs deeper, obviously as a consequence of its' thinner diameter per rating but also i think because it's so smooth. Has a similar feel to braid where bites are concerned, ie you feel everything. I like the colour, good visibility above the water but negligible under the water.

Have only tied one knot so far, a slim beauty (doubled) onto 4 lb fluoro. It held well enough that when I snagged either the fluoro, or the knot to the lure snap (uni) went first. Yeah it was fiddly but no more than 5 lb braid and it has a bit of spring to it, like mono that braid doesn't which I like. It has memory but I didn't notice it wanting to coil around itself like mono does when it gets the twisties.

I like it.

Regards,
Wokka.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I spooled up my Sedona 2500 with 10lb NanoFil and took it for a spin today, was excellent. Easy to cast, easy to tie onto the leader; I use the following know if you guys are having troubles - 




You are right about the difference in price, I picked the spool up for $20 from the US...delivered. :mrgreen:

I rate it and will probably use it over braid, more so because of the price. Will be good to see how it performs under some serious load though ;-) The one thing that puzzels my though is that it's suppose to be near invisible in the water, but to me it sticks out like no other line I've used! :shock: Ended up using quite a long leader in the end...no worries


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Well after 6 months of using the nanofil most weekends and some pretty hard fishing amongst it, I find the nanofil is quite acceptable as a line. Only had two unexplained mainline breaks and scored lots of very good sized fish on the 6lb, biggest being a 88cm jew and a 81cm flatty. Still casts well and knots about the same. I am using a Paulus Blood Knot with very good results.
It is my go to line for poppering whiting for those really long casts with microlight poppers like the px45's or the bubblepop 35's.


----------

